# Airforce clerk wants to be on ship...



## papercut_jen (29 May 2007)

Hi everyone.

Not too sure if this is the place to ask or not, however like the subj states I am an airforce clerk that want to go to sea.  

I have put it in my posting preferences (either coast), told my CM that its what I would prefer, begged, pleaded to the powers that be to put me somewhere even close to the coast so I could at least have a better chance of getting chosen to go  (if I was close they wouldn't have to move me if I was picked) but I keep hitting wall after wall after wall.  I have asked to change my element (my most excellent boss made the call to my CM and asked if I could) and I was told that I have to be at least 5 years in the service in order to do that.  I asked for this change because I have been told that I am purple so my element does not matter,  and I have been told that I am Airforce and I would have to change elements in order to go....ahhhhhhhhggggggghhhh. I have been at my current posting for 3 years....

I may be crazy in thinking this, but I thought that if you wanted to go to sea there would be a way to do this.  If it's true I haven't found it yet.  Is there something I am missing here?  
I am a Cpl, accelerated 9 months in advance...I just want to go to sea and give er... 

Any suggestions?  Please?


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (29 May 2007)

papercut said:
			
		

> Hi everyone.
> 
> Not too sure if this is the place to ask or not, however like the subj states I am an airforce clerk that want to go to sea.
> 
> ...



Well seeing as you are in Borden I can understand your desire to get out of there and get to an operational setting. Your uniform doesn't matter as an RMS clerk you will be posted to any or all of the elements next. I would think  you haven't been off the BTL long enough and had enough time in your current posting for them to post you now. It is very expensive ever year when we post people around and the average NCM posting at the moment is somewhere between 4-7 years I think. When the CM looks at postings he has alot of considerations to make. The needs of the CF, the needs of the Branch, the needs of the individual and the family needs are among a few. I would say practice some patience and keep asking,,,,if you're staying for 25 years you've got a lot of postings to go yet....the adventure will catch up with you.

If there is anyone on this thread who is a CM they could tell you some more of the considerations that they have to take into the mix.


----------



## Roy Harding (29 May 2007)

IN HOC SIGNO said:
			
		

> Well seeing as you are in Borden I can understand your desire to get out of there and get to an operational setting. Your uniform doesn't matter as an RMS clerk you will be posted to any or all of the elements next. I would think  you haven't been off the BTL long enough and had enough time in your current posting for them to post you now. It is very expensive ever year when we post people around and the average NCM posting at the moment is somewhere between 4-7 years I think. When the CM looks at postings he has alot of considerations to make. The needs of the CF, the needs of the Branch, the needs of the individual and the family needs are among a few. I would say practice some patience and keep asking,,,,if you're staying for 25 years you've got a lot of postings to go yet....the adventure will catch up with you.
> 
> If there is anyone on this thread who is a CM they could tell you some more of the considerations that they have to take into the mix.




Papercut:

I'm not, nor have I ever been, nor will I ever BE (I'm retired and can say that now) a CM.  However - as a former Chief Clerk for many years I have corresponded with MANY CMs (not just the Clk's) and I can tell you that IN HOC SIGNO has it right - there are MANY, MANY, balls in the air for a CM, and he can't afford to drop even one of them.  YOU are just ONE of those balls.

I understand (and applaud) your desire to serve in a specific element (even though I personally don't understand the appeal of your chosen element - I was ARMY), and I understand your frustration at not getting your wish immediately.

Perhaps I can provide some useful advice:  Do EVERYTHING you can, in your PRESENT posting to do your job well, professionally, and without complaint.  DON'T make it a habit to bitch to your CC that you'd rather be at Sea - there's nothing he/she can do about it right now, and he/she doesn't need to hear it more than once.  Make sure that your preference is noted on your PER.

If you do this, I can guarantee that sooner or later, you WILL be noticed by "the system", and when it comes time to promote/post you, the CM will do what he can to get you to your desired element/posting.  The system, believe it or not, is comprised of individuals who just want everything to work out to everybody's satisfaction (and the CF's benefit) - contrary appearances notwithstanding.

The key is to make yourself useful to the CF, NOT to ask the CF to make itself useful to YOU.

Good luck to you,


Roy


----------



## Navy_Blue (2 Jun 2007)

While on the Montreal we had three army and at least two airforce clerks go through in my time.  Just wait out and bide your time.  The people that actually want to go to sea like you are few and far between.  We have several ships going on long trips maybe keep a look out for critical manning msg's and jump on them.  If they only have to pay for a flight then it might work out.  When the Halifax went on its Lakes trip 89 people got landed.  That is ridiculous considering how jammy a Lakes trip is and how much we get paid to be sailors.  Charlottetown is being deployed soon you may look at getting in there.  I just realized you don't have your NETP you will need to wait until you can get that.  They can't let you sail without it.  Maybe keep an eye on course loading for that.  You might sneak in.


----------



## PO2FinClk (2 Jun 2007)

An RMS will not be course loaded on NETP/OSQAB unless posted to a coast and the trend as of late was for clerks to spend time on base prior to going on ship. This allows for familiarization with the naval environment, by that I mean the chain of command, ECS policies, etc

Do the best job you can, make your wishes known to your Career Manager as well as the local RMS chain. If you have additional mitigating factors which could sway you being selected for a coast before another, ensure those are known as well.


----------



## DC Roundsman (2 Jun 2007)

PO2FinClk said:
			
		

> An RMS will not be course loaded on NETP/OSQAB unless posted to a coast and the trend as of late was for clerks to spend time on base prior to going on ship. This allows for familiarization with the naval environment, by that I mean the chain of command, ECS policies, etc
> 
> Do the best job you can, make your wishes known to your Career Manager as well as the local RMS chain. If you have additional mitigating factors which could sway you being selected for a coast before another, ensure those are known as well.



I absolutely and unequivocally agree with *PO2FinClk*.  Hang in there, you will eventually get your wish. 

Cheers

Sailor B


----------



## VANDOO (27 Jul 2007)

Come to Halifax, ask for your posting here, most clerks here are trying to avoid the sea, myself, I have no desire to go, and at my rank there is no position or billots as they call it here in the NAVY, for a male MCpl Clerk, I know of at least 7-8 people who would rather be posted to Shilo then go to sea, actually someone just got posted to Shilo...lol

Are you still in Borden, if so, a lot of people would love to go there, so ask for Halifax, when you get here, volunteer for ships, oh by the way, remember what you are asking for, hope your not sea sick.

Have a great day, hope this helps.

X-VANDOO


----------



## FSTO (6 Aug 2007)

I have to agree with above. Get posted to Esquimalt or Halifax. Then if there is an incremental tasking for a ship, you can put your name in and away you go.

As for not wanting to go to sea, whats the big deal? If you are a RMS clerk you are a day worker (8 - 5) and you'll stand watch as a Damage Control Watchkeeper. Wow 4 hrs in the Machinery Control Room which is nice and warm and dry with lots of people to chat with. 

As for the folks who asked to get landed for a Great Lakes trip, get a F****n grip. Two months of day sails, with piles of parties, freebies and great cities to visit. I just don't get it. 

Maybe if they were forced to give up sea pay they would think twice about becoming unfit sea.


----------



## Greymatters (7 Aug 2007)

I thought that you had to be navy to go to sea (a policy in place for many years now)?  Has this been relaxed again or just for hard-to-fill trades?


----------



## George Wallace (7 Aug 2007)

There have been Airmen serving aboard ship for over twenty years.  Firefighters as well as Technicians and Aircrew for the Seakings.  Clerks can be posted anywhere, even aboard ship, even if they are Air.  Not all Medics are Navy.  So there are lots of non-Navy Trades that can be posted to a ship.


----------



## Greymatters (7 Aug 2007)

Damn, the buggers must have lied to me about ten years ago then...  :threat:


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (7 Aug 2007)

GreyMatter said:
			
		

> Damn, the buggers must have lied to me about ten years ago then...  :threat:



The so called "purple trades" are liable for service in any element. Lots of cooks, Log techs and RMS clerks serve and have served for years.


----------



## Buddha66 (8 Aug 2007)

I Couldn't agree more with FTSO.  If the powers that be could link sea pay with being fit/unfit sea...the occurance of being unfit sea for conveiniance would deminish dramatically.  There is nothing like a 300 odd dollar kick in the wallet to put ones priorities in line.


----------



## lotion (7 Sep 2007)

Just go to the Oriole, you still get sea pay with them.


----------



## niceasdrhuxtable (7 Sep 2007)

GreyMatter said:
			
		

> I thought that you had to be navy to go to sea (a policy in place for many years now)?  Has this been relaxed again or just for hard-to-fill trades?



Who do you think flies the helicopters?


----------



## Wolfmann (14 Sep 2007)

papercut said:
			
		

> I am a Cpl, accelerated 9 months in advance...I just want to go to sea and give er...
> 
> Any suggestions?  Please?



What's your motivation to go to Sea? If it's for a girl...well, their are plenty of pretty girls in Barrie - it's just a bit of a drive to find them. 

For anyone that's been to sea, you either love or your hate it. There's no real inbetween. If you're the type that can puke in his spaghetti and come back for more right after, then you'll probably be able to handle the physical rigors of being at sea. But there are other considerations, including career, interpersonal, and supervisory one's. You're on the same boat, for extended periods, on watches plus doing your regular (as assigned) duties, with the same people where the only real privacy you may enjoy is 30 seconds in the shower, or while taking a crap. Much different from your normal 8-5, officer clerk duties. 

If you are sufficiently motivated and have reasons that you are honest with yourself with, then all the advice here is pretty good. Talk to your CM. Let your intention be known and do the best job you can. 

You could also consider remustering to a hard sea trade.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (14 Sep 2007)

Wolfmann said:
			
		

> What's your motivation to go to Sea? If it's for a girl...well, their are plenty of pretty girls in Barrie - it's just a bit of a drive to find them.
> 
> For anyone that's been to sea, you either love or your hate it. There's no real inbetween. If you're the type that can puke in his spaghetti and come back for more right after, then you'll probably be able to handle the physical rigors of being at sea. But there are other considerations, including career, interpersonal, and supervisory one's. You're on the same boat, for extended periods, on watches plus doing your regular (as assigned) duties, with the same people where the only real privacy you may enjoy is 30 seconds in the shower, or while taking a crap. Much different from your normal 8-5, officer clerk duties.
> 
> ...



Just so we don't confuse our Air force friend....you're only in the same boat if you are in a submarine or a rhib....otherwise you are in the same "ship."  I bet that cleared it up....


----------



## Wolfmann (14 Sep 2007)

IN HOC SIGNO said:
			
		

> Just so we don't confuse our Air force friend....you're only in the same boat if you are in a submarine or a rhib....otherwise you are in the same "ship."  I bet that cleared it up....



Ah yes...I've just spent the whole day pouring over crap, and my brain is mush. Thank you, sir!


----------



## IntlBr (14 Sep 2007)

Wolfmann,

"Rank:  NCdt 
MOC:  91A - CIC (Sea)"

When was the last time you were at sea?


----------



## Wolfmann (14 Sep 2007)

IntlBr said:
			
		

> Wolfmann,
> 
> "Rank:  NCdt
> MOC:  91A - CIC (Sea)"
> ...



Late teens. My dad also spent the better part of his life at sea.


----------



## navymich (15 Sep 2007)

Wolfmann said:
			
		

> What's your motivation to go to Sea? If it's for a girl...well, their are plenty of pretty girls in Barrie - it's just a bit of a drive to find them.



Psst Wolfmann, before you make statements like this, you might want to check out a person's profile.  Or better yet, not make gender specific comments.


----------



## TN2IC (15 Sep 2007)

Wolfmann said:
			
		

> What's your motivation to go to Sea? If it's for a girl...well, their are plenty of pretty girls in Barrie - it's just a bit of a drive to find them.





There are TONS AND TONS of them in the Navy! I love it, working down there. I think I joined a wrong element.

Regards,
TN2IC


----------



## Wolfmann (16 Sep 2007)

airmich said:
			
		

> Psst Wolfmann, before you make statements like this, you might want to check out a person's profile.  Or better yet, not make gender specific comments.



Good point. Well...I guess I'm just making friends everywhere.


----------

